# cheaper build ar or ak



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

The price of a complete rifle has gone up drastically and I waited to long two get one. I was looking into an ak 2 years ago and it was about $450 at kames, now prices have almost doubled, which you all know. 

Thinking about building one on the cheap, yet reliable so It will take time to get good deals on good parts. Im more or less worried about getting a lower before its to late so to say. 

I really like the feel of the ar but I like the firepower of the ak. What do you guys thing would be a better build for price and outcome.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

is there anything as a cheap build right now? do you have a AK kit? if not you are about two years late on the that deal. if you need to buy a kit now, they are going for 300 plus. then you throw if the receiver, plus the tools you will need to do a one off build and you are at about what you can buy one for. if you go with a AK kit build and want someone to put it together I can recommend this guy http://www.globalmilitarygunsmithing.com/ if you need a receiver for a AK I would go with this http://www.nodakspud.com/ like I said is there anything as a cheap AK build right now?


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

lastv8 said:


> is there anything as a cheap build right now? do you have a AK kit? if not you are about two years late on the that deal. if you need to buy a kit now, they are going for 300 plus. then you throw if the receiver, plus the tools you will need to do a one off build and you are at about what you can buy one for. if you go with a AK kit build and want someone to put it together I can recommend this guy http://www.globalmilitarygunsmithing.com/ if you need a receiver for a AK I would go with this http://www.nodakspud.com/ like I said is there anything as a cheap AK build right now?



Im currently starting from scratch, dont have anything. I was just wondering what the average price range for the both. I know ak's on average are cheaper then ars but I wasnt sure if they were cheaper to build.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

IMO;

An AK leaves something to be desired as far as being accurate? Had a Bulgarian (milled) some years back, & it was'nt bad for 50yds., or so. At 100yds., I could not achieve any kind of solid pattern from it.

So ask yourself this? Do you want to BLAST away with it? Or do you want a rifle to be accurate at a distance of over 200yds.?

I'd go with the AR, build it up to a tack driver. I handload & got it down pat. Specific loads for competition shooting and another load for dem'varmits, being different bullets weights for the specific event. 

You can also build a upper the can accept the 7.62X39 round. or a 308, & about 30 other calibers.

Nik


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The first thing I would do as well is try to figure out exactly what you want out of this rifle...is it accuracy or just throwing lead, I had a Ruger Mini-14 yrs ago and I did little more than blast away with that gun..I could get good quality ball ammo back then for $22-25 per 100 so it was affordable..I wouldnt want to attempt that in todays market, I would go with the AR build, parts are probably easier to find, better accuracy, and as was mentioned once you get the lower reciever you can swap out uppers(I would get a 223 lower) with a little luck you might be able to stumble upon a used AR..a couple threads down a member got a used Stag at a very nice price.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

complete Ak's can still be had for around the 500 mark and a build would be that much or more if you are starting from scratch. AR's you can double that for a new one and no way you could build one for that (500) either. I think a good AR build would run into the 800 or more range.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Check out this site. They are located in my hometown and have always been great to deal with.

www.ohiorapidfire.com


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, I am not to worried about a tack driver, just throwing lead. I will be shooting for fun, or protection, although I think a ak or ar is overkill for that. I lean twards the ar just for the fact I like the feel better. In a perfect world I would just own both, which I may someday.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

in a perfect would you could get a AR15 that is as dependable as a AK


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Have you held a Ruger Mini-14??? on the surface it appears to be a better fit for you, its cheaper, its realiable, it throws lead downrange with the best of them, and if it comes down to it it could serve as a defense weapon(I know its not a AR) I just dont know if your going to put a cheap(forget about reliable) AR together in todays market, your best bet would be to keep a eagle eye on the used racks, maybe look in the local paper to see if a individual has one for sale(and hope he is reasonable) my guess would be any used ARs are going to fly off the used racks in a hurry, I blazed away many years with a Ruger Mini and if your looking to put 223 ammo downrange it sure does the job.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I forgot all about the mini-14. didnt really think it was affordable enough but then again since its considered more of a ranch rifle, it might fall under a hunting weapon and not an assault rifle is laws tend to change.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

AK is all around cheaper until you start upgrading your system. I have both The thing I like about the AK is it's a Mud Gun AR's not so much have to clean them and Oil them. A AK you can shoot forever without ever cleaning the gun. AK's are great for just throwing lead. Fun Gun theres some that are completely made in America. Ohio Rapid Fire makes AK's they are near Dayton. AK is a great choice You can get safety kits for them to use on your grip instead of the huge lever. The only thing I don't like about the AK is the MAgazine function not easy to load as a AR you have to Rock Them in. AK's can get just as expensive as a AR I know this to well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

kennedy327 said:


> I forgot all about the mini-14. didnt really think it was affordable enough but then again since its considered more of a ranch rifle, it might fall under a hunting weapon and not an assault rifle is laws tend to change.


EEEEEEE....wrong...lol.


----------



## phatjohn (Feb 2, 2009)

lastv8 said:


> in a perfect would you could get a AR15 that is as dependable as a AK


That was true during the Viet Nam era, not so sure that is true today especially with the new piston uppers (HK 416). But, to each his own, if you like AK's over AR's them more power to ya. The important thing is that we maintain our 2A rights at all costs.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea, the good old days of building the AK's is fading away..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

kennedy327 said:


> I forgot all about the mini-14. didnt really think it was affordable enough but then again since its considered more of a ranch rifle, it might fall under a hunting weapon and not an assault rifle is laws tend to change.


Yes unfortunately it might fall under the broad brush they are painting with, the ones I have seen lately are up around $600, I seen a S&W AR at a shop yesterday that was actually fairly reasonable considering current events he had like $1080 on it, you also might want to start canvasing the gunshows...here and there I have heard of dealers selling DPMS rifles for $8-900, but its been a couple months since I heard those reports.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

If cost is a factor the new piston uppers will run you as much as a new whole AK plus a case of ammo. If cost isnt a factor then I wish I was you.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

tm1669 said:


> If cost is a factor the new piston uppers will run you as much as a new whole AK plus a case of ammo. If cost isnt a factor then I wish I was you.


This is true the piston convesions are high dollar for the AR. The Gas system still works good as long as the gun is properly maintained.


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nikster said:


> IMO;
> 
> An AK leaves something to be desired as far as being accurate? Had a Bulgarian (milled) some years back, & it was'nt bad for 50yds., or so. At 100yds., I could not achieve any kind of solid pattern from it.
> 
> ...


Nik, I have a question for you. I am shopping around for an AR, I have been ordering catalogs from the gun manufacturers and am really liking the .308. However, after talking to a few different gun dealers, they are telling me that the waiting list on any AR is almost backed up a whole year now. He told me the best bet would to be building one from scratch. I would like to build a .308, is that the same as the 7.62X51 Nato round ? I believe the AK uses the 7.62X39 as you also mentioned, is this correct ? Thanks. BD


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

BigDog68 said:


> Nik, I have a question for you. I am shopping around for an AR, I have been ordering catalogs from the gun manufacturers and am really liking the .308. However, after talking to a few different gun dealers, they are telling me that the waiting list on any AR is almost backed up a whole year now. He told me the best bet would to be building one from scratch. I would like to build a .308, is that the same as the 7.62X51 Nato round ? I believe the AK uses the 7.62X39 as you also mentioned, is this correct ? Thanks. BD


.308 is the 7.62 Nato Round Just like .223 is 5.56 Nato. I ordered my POF Lower and Upper And Barrel you can find it the problem seems to be finding the .308 Uppers right now. Also the thing about ti is Certain Companies in .308 you can only use there mags. Not like the .223 AR's where all the Mags are Interchangable. 

POF still has Lowers and Uppers plus it's Billet stronger than normal.


----------

